# Welche Rolle für die Matchrute



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Welche Rolle ist eurer Erfahrung eine sehr gute Matchrolle?
Preis für die Rolle ist unwichtig, will ja nicht jedes ja eine neue kaufen:q .

Bitte um rege Teilnahme an meine Frage hier.

Gruß
an alle
Euer Alex


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Ich weiß jetzt schon , das ihr mich auslacht, aber ich fische an der Matche eine Kapselrolle ( die erste Serie von DAM CMS ( Kampfmaschine oder wie die hieß ) mit der M - spule ) oder beim natürlichen abtreiben eine Centre Pin ( Allcoks Arriell, ein Orginal )


----------



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Kann nicht lachen.

Ich kenne nicht eine von denen. |kopfkrat 
Es gibt für mich auch ein paar Favoriten jedoch würde ich die Umfrage beeinflüssen wenn diese jetzt schon benennen würde.
:m 
also bitte weitere Vorschläge

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

@Dadycool21, die DAM kam raus, da warst du glaube ich so um die 4 Jahre alt, meine Allcoks hat ein Baujahr, da war mein Vater noch nicht geboren, aber beide Rollen laufen irre, vor allem die  centrepin,. Aber Du wirst bestimmt noch etliche "moderne" Tips erhalten....


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Die neue Mitchell Avocet Reihe ist wirklich Klasse.... und zu dem Preis..
Die 1000er Avocet bekommst du schon ab 30€ glaube ich


----------



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Hallo,

Mitchell ist ganz Gut und was denkt Ihr von der:

Cormoran Corcast Super Match 8Pi


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

diese kenne ich nicht...bin aber auch nicht der Freund von Cormoran


----------



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Hallo Doc,


was ist mit der hier:
Shimano Stradic X 3000 GTM HS


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt schon , das ihr mich auslacht, aber ich fische an der Matche eine Kapselrolle ( die erste Serie von DAM CMS ( Kampfmaschine oder wie die hieß ) mit der M - spule ) oder beim natürlichen abtreiben eine Centre Pin ( Allcoks Arriell, ein Orginal )


 
lache nicht da viele Ältere Kollegen im Verein mit dieser Art von Rolle fischen oder ähnlichem aber sehr Alt und die gehen immer noch...#6 

Zum Thema würde dir eine Mitchell 300 Serie oder Gold ans Herz legen

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Die ist schon was sehr feines..#6 

Aber zur Auswahl könnte ich dir noch die Tuff red arc 1000(glaube ich richtig)
oder halt auch die Shimano Sahara empfehlen..
Die Tuff ist meiner Meinung nach von Spro und kostet um die 100€, aber eine sehr schöne und edle Rolle....aber wie gesagt...von der Preisleistung ist die Mitchell nicht schlecht


----------



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Ja von Mitchell habe die EXX-S 4000 an einer meiner Matchruten,
jedoch ist die mir 360g ganz schön schwer.

Sonst ist die Rolle mit einer 7,2-1 Übersetzung mit die schnellste Rolle auf dem Markt.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Knispel (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

ich persönlich finde, die Stationärolle an der Matchrute ist fehl am platz, sorry eventuell ich hier etwas konserativ, aber eine St - Rolle erreicht nie den abtrieb wie eine Pin, Ich würde sie jedenfa,,s nie mit einer anderen Rolle tauschen wollen


----------



## Dorschi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Also ich würde Dir eine Twinpower XTRA von Shimano empfehlen!
Fische selber 2 davon.
Sind echt feine Röllchen und an der Match ideal! Aber Du wirst sicher noch 10 andere gute empfohlen bekommen. Ist halt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Rotauge (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Also von Mitchell würd ich die Finger von lassen. Meine hat sich vor 2 Wochen verabschiedet. Die Kuglelager haben sich selbstständig gemacht. Mein Händler sagte dazu: P und E. Primitiv und Einfach.  |gr:


----------



## Seelachsfänger (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

ich kann dir nur die technium von shimano ans herz legen. ist nicht ganz billig, hat aber (im gegesatz zur stradic) wenigstens ne frontbremse


----------



## Michael J. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Hi!

Ich kann dir die Okuma -Force oder -Metaloid empfehlen!Echt klasse Teile!!! #6 #

Die Rollen laufen noch heute, wie am ersten Tag!....Ruhig,geschmeidig,perfekte Schnurverlegung...... #6 

Bis dann........... |wavey:


----------



## Leif-Jesper (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

|wavey:
Also ich kann dir nur die Crypton rd 820 empfehlen.
Die ist von Quantum.
Es gibt die mit unterschiedlichen Nummern die haben dann je nach Nummer unterschiedlich viele Kugellager.
Sie sind echt günstig (Messepreis 15 Euro), haben sehr gute Lauf- und Wickeleigenschaften, ne sehr feine Bremse und du kannst die auch zum Raubfischangeln nehmen. Ich fische meine erste jetzt schon 4 Jahre oder so extrem und die ist immer noch wie am ersen Tag.


----------



## hamburger Jung (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Meine Erfahrung mit Mitchell waren bis zur aktuellen 300er Serie gut. Die neue 300er Serie ist allerdings echt Schrott! Meine neue 300er hat genau zwei Ansitze überlebt, danach hat sie sich selbstständig in Einzelteile zerlegt... Ich fische ausschließlich Stationärrollen an der Matchrute und würde an stehenden Gewässern auch nicht freiwillig zu einem anderen Rollentyp wechseln, wobei ich Rollen mit hintenliegender Bremsverstellung bevorzuge, weil man dann im Drill einfach und schnell die Bremse verstellen kann. Zu den aktuellen Modellen kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben, weil ich nach ein paar Versuchen mit neueren Modellen wieder zu meinen alten DAM Finessa und der ABU C-Serie zurückgekehrt bin. Hört sich blöde an, aber DAMALS war die Qualität einfach ein anderer Maßstab. Meine absolute Lieblingsrolle für dei Matchrute ist die DAM Quick Finessa III in der Größe 25. Diese Rolle fische ich seit über 10 Jahren und habe noch KEINEN Ausfall damit gehabt. Die Rolle läuft einwandfrei, die Wicklung ist einwandfrei, die Bremse arbeitet sauber. Scheinbar eine Rolle fürs Leben. Bei Interesse, es gibt hin und wieder noch UNGEFISCHTE Sammlerstücke bei ebay.


----------



## Dadycool21 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Halloa Leute,

erstmal vielen dank für die zahlreichen Tips.

habe mir eine eine Shimano Exage 2500 RA für 49,90 (Superpreis #6 )
die alternative zur Technium meiner Meinung.

und heute die neue Corcast Super Match 8Pi, wurde in der neusten Ausgabe vom MatchAngler vorgestellt, bestellt.
Bin eigentlich kein Cormoran Fan, aber mal kucken:m 

Mir gefällt an dieser Rolle die sehr große Spule und das dennoch sehr geringe Gewicht dieser Rolle.

Werde euch, wenn ich die Rolle habe meine Meinung dazu posten.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## magic.j (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Hi,

ich habe ne Shimano Stradic zum matchen und sie gefällt mir ganz gut,allerdings wäre mir ne Frontbremse auch lieber,aber egal die Stradic tut tadellos.

Mfg
magicj


----------



## Dadycool21 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

So Leute|kopfkrat 

alles nochmal zurück!!

1.Die Bestellung der Corcast Super Match 8PI Rückgängig gemacht

habe mich im Laden nochmal beraten lassen und siehe da er hatte noch eine:q 

eine Shimano Super X 4000 GTM MADE IN JAPAN! sofort mitgenommen:m 

und im Internet noch eine Super X 3000 GT gefunden auch noch MADE IN JAPAN
angerufen und eine flache Spule statt der tiefen beilegen lassen und nun kommts: DER PREIS nur 69,90€ :q :q :q :q 

Habe nun die besten Rollen die man haben kann#6 

OK die Stella, TwinPower, Stadic nicht einbezogen 

Bis dann euer Alex


----------



## Angler505 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

*Hallo,*
ich glaube da ist der Preis dann doch ein ganz entscheidener Faktor.
In der Preisklasse bis 50EUR sind die EXXS und EXS von Mitchell ( Aktuell Super Match ) ganz in Ordnung.
In der Preisklasse bsi 100EUR würde ich eine Shimano GTMRA 2500, 4000 oder eine TICA GTRX 3500 oder ein LIBRA-s nehmen.
In der Preisklasse über 100 EUR habe ich mich für die RYOBI entschieden.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Dadycool21 (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Rolle für die Matchrute*

Hallo,

Besten Dank,

die EXX-S hatte ich ist mir aber zu schwer.
Shimano ist klar, der Preis spielt schon eine kleine Rolle aber nur zB.
die Super x 4000 GTM hat 106,00€ gekostet.

Ryobi kenn ich nicht habe mir aber im Netz eine Japanische Seite gefunden mit bilder, die Rollen haben eine Wurfbremse oder so?|kopfkrat 

Habe keinen Deutschen Händler gefunden, interssant wäre auch ein preis für die Rollen.

Gruß
Alex


----------

